# New HD 1028 OHXE (38802) thoughts



## jdavis (Nov 28, 2015)

Just used this brand new blower for 1.5 hours on around 10" of heavy, wet, snow. It did quite well though towards the end was pretty caked with snow and not throwing near as far. I noticed the chute deflector was starting to barely move up and down anymore, hoping tomorrow it's back to normal after sitting over night in a heated garage..

Anyone ever have problems with the deflector?


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

With mine if I do not have a good load of snow to blow out the chute It does not blow as well. May be a bit of a learning curve as to how to get the most out of your 1028. And it will use lots of gas in wet heavy snow but saves the back so enjoy.


----------



## Jmig (Feb 16, 2015)

Also in the northeast here with an '05 powermax 826le. It was about the wettest snow you can get without being slush, and 6-8 inches of it. So very sticky. I usually find the plastic material to be very good at limiting sticking, but today was a test. Also agree with hanky, filling the bucket on these makes them perform even better. To answer your question more directly, no I've never had a problem with the deflector. Only lack of throwing distance with less than half a bucket of the wet stuff.


----------



## Jmig (Feb 16, 2015)

Hanky said:


> And it will use lots of gas in wet heavy snow but saves the back so enjoy.


Went through a half tank today. What a pig!


----------



## jdavis (Nov 28, 2015)

Works fine today after sitting over night, was just clogged/frozen up


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

You guys are so lucky that you get to play with your blowers 1 to 2 in. is not enough to even think about the Toro here.


----------

